# corn got blown down



## chuckwood (Jun 11, 2013)

We're having lots of thunderstorms here in Eastern TN, and I've got a big patch of corn coming up, seedlings are around a foot to 18 in high. Last storm has a lot of 'em tilting at 45 degrees. In the past, I'd sometimes go through it all with a hoe, piling up dirt around each plant and getting them vertical again. It's a lot of work and I don't have much time. If I leave 'em alone, will they gradually go back to vertical on their own, plants tend to orient themselves to get the best sunlight. Or am I facing another chore?


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 11, 2013)

they should straighten up as long as no roots are showing. i try to cultivate mine before it gets to tall but its been to wet here. some of mine was a little tilted after some heavy rain last nite.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 11, 2013)

Best to leave them alone, they should straighten up on their own.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd tend to agree, as long as the roots aren't showing, let them be.

When I've had late season blow downs in a small patch of 3-4 rows, I've done something similar to a "Florida Weave" -- drive in some T-posts and run baling twine between the to provide support to the plants. Clearly not practical for a anything more then a small home garden...but it might save someone's patch after a July t-storm:







I do use the weave for all my maters, peppers, and eggplants now.


----------

